# Vacuum Seal Bags Please Read



## sqwib (Apr 23, 2019)

I just wanted to put his out there for those of you that are using Vacuum Seal bags, especially in larger quantities.

Many of you are using Vacuum Sealers Unlimited Bags, me included.
The bags from VSU are very good bags and reliable. I have been using them for years as well as other very reliable sources.

I have two major issues with VSU 

1) The rolls being sold on Amazon by VSU are significantly cheaper, these are the same rolls you get from VSU Direct, however there is not much of a selection on Amazon as there is on VSU Direct.

2) The shipping is all over the place.
I addressed the shipping issue with Lisa and she said the issue was fixed Post #441 (here)

If you want to read more about the pricing start reading at Post #432 (here)

To be fair to VSU I will not compare other merchants bags and rolls to VSU 's Bags and Rolls.
I know VSU has been good to a lot of folks here and if you continue ordering bags and rolls from VSU site, just keep an eye on the shipping.

Please do not reply to this post with a debate or argument, this post is just to inform you of the potential risk of huge huge shipping cost by simply increasing one items quantity in your cart. 

Here is a link to two mock ups that was posted here post #434 
Adding one item at $49.95 increased the shipping price from $47.70 to $169.88 that is a $122.18 difference in shipping cost!

I addressed this with VSU and the reply was that it was fixed post #441 here

So I did the same exact order mock up on post #434 that was posted on April 11th and today April 23rd it is now $202.69.

Adding one item at $49.95 increased the shipping price from $47.80 to $202.69 that is a $197.35 difference in shipping cost!

Not only did the shipping increase significantly by adding one item @ $49.99 but it increased an additional $32.81 in shipping since April 11th and after VSU said the problem was fixed.

I will not be ordering bags from VSU direct, the shipping is a crapshoot, if I order Vacuum Bags and Rolls from VSU it will be from Amazon.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the info!
Al


----------



## biteme7951 (Apr 24, 2019)

That's crazy! Thanks for the heads-up though. I imagine it is difficult when they are charging for the freight up front and not knowing what size flat rate box it will go in, but it can be done. Are you listening Lisa? IT CAN BE DONE! That is why you regularly see a small item from amazon (or many online sellers) in boxes way bigger than they need to be in because it takes the guesswork out of it. But at least that way they can be more accurate in estimating the shipping charges.

Barry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2019)

Good to know, Squib.
I'll be looking much closer on my future orders.

Thank You!

Bear


----------

